# Jana337 + Jana4663 = ...



## Tchesko

Jano, všechno nejlepší k 5000! 

Thanks for the brilliant great job you've been doing on the Slavic forum and the other ones! 

Roman


----------



## cherine

Mabrouk Jana  great work and very nice person  keep going


----------



## _sandra_

Jana, *CONGRATULATIONS*!
Thanks for your great help!
Wonderful job on the Slavic forum!
E spero che i tuoi occhi attenti della moderatrice ci aiutino almeno fino al 10 000 

Sandra


----------



## alahay

*5000

jana junu jgng junu jrnr jini*​


----------



## You little ripper!

Hi Jana,

Congratulations and thank you for being so supportive in the few months I've been posting. You do things so nicely and diplomatically and it's a pleasure knowing you. (cyberspacially of course! )

Charles


----------



## Vanda

Jana

Thank you for being so helpful and nice!


----------



## amikama

*Čóňgřáťůlátíóňš!  *


----------



## lsp

Jana, Thanks for all your kind, patient, heartfelt help!
Lsp


----------



## Isotta

Many thanks!

Z.


----------



## Outsider

*Congratulations on the posts and the new forum!​**​*​


----------



## Agnès E.

Jana, you know so many things and you are so brilliant that I'm sure you must be several people in one... how can you achieve all this? I'm simply amazed.
Congratulations to you all!


----------



## alc112

oh!! I didn't realize about this threa to congratulate to one of my good friends here!!
Gratulieren!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations to a truly versatile forum member!!!! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Fernando

Congratulations, Jana.


----------



## belén

*Congratulations to Jana - a.k.a. The Polyglot!!!! 
Cheers and thanks for sharing your knowledge with us!!!

Belén
*


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Janaversary!* 
​


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS JANA AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!

Mei


----------



## Elisa68

CONGRATULAZIONI​ 
Jana sei impareggiabile! Grazie per il tuo aiuto e la tua disponibilità!


----------



## moodywop

Jana

How fitting that my tribute should come right after Elisa's! She and I are two of your most admiring fans. 

Thank you for everything - and it's a big, big everything

si' 'na brava guagliona!

Carlo


----------



## Alfry

Dopo aver riso per dieci minuti buoni a causa del titolo del post, non posso che inchinarmi ad una delle più infaticabile frequentatrici del forum


----------



## la grive solitaire

*BLAHOPŘÁNÍ, JANA!*​ 

http://www.meteores.net/rv.html#​


----------



## panjandrum

Jana,
What a delight - to be able to publish thanks and enormous appreciation for all your contributions in so many places here.
Panj


----------



## Ralf

Ehrlich, mir war die Rechnerei zu viel . Daher habe ich gewartet, bis du die 5.000 auch ohne die Hausnummer knackst.

Also, Glückwunsch und (5)Tausend Dank für deine interessanten Fragen und deine unschätzbare Hilfe.

Ralf


----------



## JazzByChas

Jana:

Although I can't speak in all the languages you master, I will say that your contributions to the forum have been inciteful, fanciful, and fun!

Keep up the good work (in any language!)


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Jana. Keep up the good work....


----------



## Jana337

Thank you all! It is a great pleasure to be here with you.

Jana

P.S. I love the intriguing title, too!


----------



## elroy

* 
لو لم احصل على فترة تدريب مكثفة وارشاد كامل من مديرة المديرات، لما استطعت ان اصل الى مرتبة مديرك المفضل.  لا يسعني الا ان اشكرك من صميم القلب على صبرك الذي بلا نهاية، على دعمك وتشجيعك، وعلى ثقتك الداﺌمة بي. ليس اشتراكي في المنتديات هو الذي سوف يخفف توتري في الشهور القادمة بل وقوفك بجانبي حتى في اصعب المواقف.

الف مبروك والى الأمام!

المخلص 
الياس
*​


----------



## Whodunit

Milá Jano,

Víš, kolik češtiny jsi naučil mě loňského půl roku? Jsem tolik hrdý na tebe a na tvoje práce. 

No ano, já přeju ti mnoho blahopřání.


----------



## Tchesko

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Thank you all! It is a great pleasure to be here with you.
> 
> Jana
> 
> P.S. I love the intriguing title, too!


 
Well, what's intriguing for me is the '337' thingy in your user name! 
The rest of the title came quite naturally...

Roman


----------



## Tchesko

Hi Whodunit,

Your Czech is really wonderful!
I dare make some minor corrections...



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Milá Jano,
> 
> Víš, kolik češtiny jsi mě naučila za loňského půl roku? Jsem na tebe a na tvoji práci tolik hrdý.
> 
> No ano, posílám ti mnoho blahopřání.


 
*Explanations:*
pink = mistakes
blue = misplaced words

- "_mě_" is an unstressed pronoun so it should come just after "_jsi_" (I know, the word order issue is complex)
- Jana being female, you have to use the -_la_ ending in the past tense
- to express "over", "within" etc. in time expressions, use the preposition "_za_" (you may know its other meaning: "behind")
- "_tolik hrdý_": personally I would stress this part of the sentence, thus putting it at the end
- "_na tvoji práci_": in this case, "_na_" is followed by the accusative
- no need to use "_já_" (if you still want to keep it, the word order changes: "_já ti přeji/přeju_"  )
- "_posílám_" = "I send": I couldn't find any better (in Czech, you cannot "wish someone many congratulations", as I think you couldn't say "ich wünsche dir [einen?] herzlichen Glückwunsch" in German - please correct me if I'm wrong)

This might look like a lot of corrections but I realize that learning Czech requires hard work and once more, I am really impressed by your level.

Roman

_PS - I thought that after posting this, I would become a Senior member. I wanted to put a "Happy 100 to me" at the end of this message. However, I can see now that the messages of this forum are excluded from the counting... _


----------



## leenico

*Jana*.... I know that I am late, so please forgive me. I rarely come to this part of the forum, and as a result I am not always aware of what is going on here. You have been an enormous help to me with your tough love type of teaching. I enjoyed the banter between us, and I know that you must be a really fun person to be with. Congratulations on all of your milestones. Lee


----------

